# Dance Dance Revolution (HUGE SUPERNOVA 2 UPDATE on 1st post)



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 11, 2007)

Update #2: Eight more songs have been revealed!

CaptivAte ~Chikai~ - A/I (from beatmania IIDX14 GOLD)
Arrabbiata - RevenG Alternative (from beatmania IIDX 7th Style)
L'amour et la libertÃ© (Darwin & DJ Silver Remix) - NAOKI in the MERCURE
STARSâœ©âœ©âœ© (Re-tuned by HAL) DDR Edition - TÐÐ¯RA
Votum Stellarum (Forest #25 Mix) (DDR RMX) - iconoclasm 
FIRE - Mutsuhiko Isumi (from Guitar Freaks)
Every day, Every night(NM Style) - Lea Drop feat. Ant Johnson
Trust -DanceDanceRevolution Mix- - Tatsh feat. Yoko

HOLY SHIT, huge SuperNOVA 2 update! Beta arcade machine have already been seen at two locations.
A bunch of new songs have been revealed! Here they are, including difficulties:

(Song Name, then Song Artist, then Difficulties in order if they are known.) 
New Licenses

AIN'T NO MOUNTAIN HIGH ENOUGH	- SLOTH MUSIC PROJECT feat. MPLAYA	1/4/5/8/-	
Burn Baby Burn	- SLOTH MUSIC PROJECT feat. ANDY L	1/3/5/8/-	
COME CLEAN - NM featuring Susan Z 1/3/5/7/-	
dream of love - Kaori Nishina	1/2/5/6	-	
FAINT- PEGASUS	1/3/5/7/-	
ME AGAINST THE MUSIC - HELEN	1/4/6/7/-	
My Favorite Things - SLOTH MUSIC PROJECT feat. ALISON WADE 1/3/5/7/-	
SUNRISE(JASON NEVINS REMIX) - Duran Duran 1/3/5/8/-	
Two Months Off - TECHNO MASTERS	1/4/6/8/-	
Unbelievable - EMF	1/3/6/7/-	
volcano	- Yasuhiro Abe	2/3/6/9/-	
WAITING FOR TONIGHT - P.A.T	1/4/5/7/-

New KONAMI Originals	

Baby's Tears (ã‚¹ã‚«ã‚¤ã‚¬ãƒ¼ãƒ«ã‚ºã€€ã‚ªãƒ¼ãƒ—ãƒ‹ãƒ³ã‚°ãƒ†ãƒ¼ãƒž) - å°å‚ã‚Šã‚† 	170	1/3/5/7/-	
Electrified - SySF.	1/3/5/7/-	
Feelings Won't Fade (Extend Trance Mix)	- SySF.	1/4/6/8/-	
Flow(Jammin' Ragga Mix)	- Scotty D. revisits U1		1/3/5/9/-	
Fly away -mix del matador- - Shawn the Horny Master feat. ChiyoTia	1/4/6/8/-	
Freeway Shuffle	- dj TAKA	1/4/6/7/-	
JUPITER: The Bringer of Jollity	- PLEIADES PRODUCTION	
MUSIC IN THE RHYTHM - nc ft.è§¦é›» 	155	1/4/6/8/-	
NGO - é‹å³¶åœ­ä¸€ 	274	3/6/7/9/10	
PARANOiA (HADES) - Î±TYPE-300	?/?/?/9/10	
Pluto - Black Hole	?/?/?/9/10	
Pluto Relinquish - 2MB	?/?/?/?/10
Poseidon - NAOKI underground		
Saturn - Mr. Saturn	
Shades of Grey - Fracus	170	1/3/5/8/-	
Silver Platform -I wanna get your heart- U1 Reincarnates w/Leah	140	1/3/4/7/-	
SOUL CRASH - nc ft HARDCORE NATION	1/4/7/8/-
Star Gate Heaven (FUTURE LOVE Mix) - SySF. feat. Donna Burke	1/4/7/8/-
SUNKISSâ™¥DROP - jun with Alison	
Trim - kobo	3/5/8/10
TRIP MACHINE PhoeniX - DE-SIRE	?/?/?/9/10
Unreal - Black Rose Garden ?/?/?/9/?
Uranus - Tatsh
Vem brincar - Caldeira feat. Teka Penteriche	1/4/6/7/-
Why not, - Darwin	1/3/5/8/-

New BEMANI Crossovers

Blind Justice ï½žTorn souls, Hurt Faithsï½ž	- Zektbach	1/4/6/8/-	
BLOODY TEARS (IIDX EDITION) - DJ YOSHITAKA	-
MARS WAR 3 - JET GIRL SPIN	
Raspberry â™¡ Heart (English version) - jun feat. PAULA TERRY	1/3/5/7/-	
Venus - Tatsh+RayZY


In addition, the four boss songs from SuperNOVA 1 (Fascination MAXX, Fascination -eternal love mix-, Healing-D-Vision, and CHAOS) will be playable at any time without having to go to Extra Stage.

YES, new Tatsh songs, SIX new 10-footers, HOLY SHIT WE GET BLOODY TEARS THAT IS AN AWESOME SONG, NEW JUN SONG, new Paranoia and Trip Machines, a new 2MB remix, and more new stuff...
This is going to be so awesome.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 11, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

I'm absolutely horrible at this game lol.

This is the best DDR song imo XD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goFRmM40KVU try playing that without laughing and screwing up.

Its made from this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzSWdj4izHM&mode=related&search=


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 11, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

lol ITG.
ITG is only good because you can play your simfiles from Stepmania on it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

We've had a few DDR threads already.

I only have Stepmania with no pad.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

I used to play it quite a lot when I was in university. I got reasonably good at it, being reasonably able to pass the nine-footers - but that was before finding the Internet community and discovering that Max 300 on Expert was regarded as something of a minimum competency test. I never did get past that.

Of course, the UK (and presumably the rest of Europe) had their own versions that had some of the Japanese/American songs and some of their own. I have to admit that "Can't stop falling in love (speedy mix)" has a fantastic opening and closing sequence.


----------



## Quad_killeR (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

SuperNOVA 2 AC test in Naperville, IL if anyone lives near there.

Video of my first AAA: http://youtube.com/watch?v=rHbXL3V9FYQ

Anyone around the Ohio area I would love to play with.


----------



## tesfox (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

I'm a nerd i guess... I play Stepmania on my PC.  BUT, the advantage is there are songs that NO ONE can play on a pad.

This is the kind of hardness you get using a keyboard.  And there's harder out there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNzeBjS_mCM

This is more representative of my skill, i can A this song with no problem.  Maybe i'll make y own video later, don't have time ATM.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mikAz1gEy3I


----------



## Hectic-Heathen (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

Oh, how I miss the DDR machine at the movie theater.  I generally sucked at it, but that didn't stop me from loving it!  (As is the case with me and most games. )  

My little sister, however, owns a cheap, plug-in-the-tv *8-BIT* knock-off with a soft mat that you practically have to bodyslam in order to hit an arrow.  Just imagine people:  "Butterfly" in chunky blippty-bloops worthy of the most archaic of NES games.  Absolutely _brilliant_.


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

Why did they name it twice? I've always wondered...

And yea, I suck at it  I've only played it once


----------



## DavidN (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*



			
				tesfox said:
			
		

> This is the kind of hardness you get using a keyboard.  And there's harder out there.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNzeBjS_mCM



Somehow I knew it was going to be a Dragonforce song! I have that stepfile, actually - I can get about four seconds into it before failing catastrophically. I know that someone's also done a couple of Stratovarius songs at similarly impossible levels.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*



			
				DavidN said:
			
		

> I used to play it quite a lot when I was in university. I got reasonably good at it, being reasonably able to pass the nine-footers - but that was before finding the Internet community and discovering that Max 300 on Expert was regarded as something of a minimum competency test. I never did get past that.
> 
> Of course, the UK (and presumably the rest of Europe) had their own versions that had some of the Japanese/American songs and some of their own. I have to admit that "Can't stop falling in love (speedy mix)" has a fantastic opening and closing sequence.


I know, NAOKI should just make an entire song out of that opening/closing. XD
I'm pretty sure I can do Max 300 Heavy, but not on my soft pad. I'll try it in the arcade soon.

Man, I remember back when MAX1 was new in the arcades, *nobody* was ready for it, in Japan even the best players in Japan would just collapse in tears midway through the song. Now, like you said, it's more of a " if you pass this, you're pretty good" song.
MAX. (period) (only on DDR EXTREME JP) is just f'ing insane on Heavy. The last section is 600 BPM.

Most underrated song ever on DDR is Yozora No Muko.


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

I used to play DDR a lot about 5-6 years ago.  Even worked on a team making a DDR clone.  But now it's so overplayed, oldhat, and elitist that it's just plain awful.

my two cents XD


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> I used to play DDR a lot about 5-6 years ago.  Even worked on a team making a DDR clone.  But now it's so overplayed, oldhat, and elitist that it's just plain awful.
> 
> my two cents XD


WE DO NOT TAKE YOUR PENNIES AT THIS OPINION BANK
I mean
I STRONGLY DISAGREE SIR.

Sure, the scene isn't what it used to be, but you can still find good arcades with experienced, friendly players. At least where I live.
Even though beatmania IIDX is a much better game, but not many people know about it outside Japan.


----------



## Aden (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

I can get away with doing Heavy mode, but I'm not particularly good. I'm much better at Guitar Hero. ^..^


----------



## tesfox (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

I used to be pretty damn good with stepmania, picked it back up earlier...  God, I'm out of practice... *fails*


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*



			
				Aden said:
			
		

> I can get away with doing Heavy mode, but I'm not particularly good. I'm much better at Guitar Hero. ^..^


meh, in the world of music games, Guitar Hero is the retarded, whiney two-year-old kid with bad parents that a lot of people like for some reason. IMO. :/

And there's quite a range of difficulty in Heavy mode. You've got easy Heavy (Higher) and then you've got I GUESS I BETTER GO TRAIN FOR THE OLYMPICS SO I CAN PASS THIS S*** Heavy (MAX period)
What's the hardest song you can pass? :3
BTW, learning to do crossovers is necessary. By crossovers I mean:
When you see these arrows:

<-
   |
   V
      ->
(wonderful illustration)
...you would hit the left arrow with your left foot, then the down arrow with your right foot, and then *turn your body to hit the right arrow with your left foot.* It's a lot easier once you master this technique.
It's also a necessity for long sequences of eighth notes that go like (left, up, right, up, left, up, right).
Yeah.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 12, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

I suppose the hardest that I find possible to do is Paranoia Rebirth on Expert - and I remember when I found it impossible to pass even on Standard. That has a great stepchart, forcing you to do a lot of crossovers but having a good flow to it all the time. (Unlike the actual song.)


----------



## Aden (Jul 13, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*



			
				dj-ZAKU said:
			
		

> Aden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, it's a fun game. ^..^ I picked it up fast because I play real guitar, and it's fun for me. To each his own.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 13, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*



			
				DavidN said:
			
		

> I suppose the hardest that I find possible to do is Paranoia Rebirth on Expert - and I remember when I found it impossible to pass even on Standard. That has a great stepchart, forcing you to do a lot of crossovers but having a good flow to it all the time. (Unlike the actual song.)


Yeah, that's a FUN stepchart. Makes the original Paranoia seem like a joke.
Also, I found a DDR 1st mix (yes, the original) machine at Disney Quest in Orlando. There's only like 15 songs on that. But Disney Quest doesn't have any other DDR machines. They have several Pump It Up machines though, so it's all good. And Percussion Master.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 13, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

double post


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 14, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

zaku:  I live in Naperville, that's practically the mecca of DDR in the US (considering that the local arcade is a testing zone for new games and ITG was developed here as well), and it's completely full of jerks


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 14, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

I was once an expert in this game....until that one incident that involved me and my friend's spilled soda....


Since then I was afraid of slipping off DDR's beautiful dance platform....
I will return someday....

( Oh, and one of my favourite songs is Beethoven Virus )


----------



## DavidN (Jul 14, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

Beethoven Virus is a fantastic song - I never really got into PIU because it felt like learning to play all over again, but I could pass it on the "slightly wimpy" difficult level. The only problem is the faint distracting whirring sound as Beethoven spins round in his grave.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 14, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*

noboyuki: You SUCK. They're having a Supernova 2 location test at your local arcade RIGHT NOW!! And SN2 is much better than SN1, plus it has e-amuse. @_@ You, sir, are a lucky bastard.

I found the song list too! Here are all the new songs for Supernova 2:
(song name/ artist)
Licenses
Unbelievable / EMF
COME CLEAN / NM featuring Susan Z
SUNRISE (JASON NEVINS REMIX) / Duran Duran
My Favorite Things / SLOTH MUSIC PROJECT feat. ALISON WADE
FAINT / PEGASUS
Burn Baby Burn / SLOTH MUSIC PROJECT feat. ANDY L
AIN'T NO MOUNTAIN HIGH ENOUGH / SLOTH MUSIC PROJECT feat. MPLAYA
WAITING FOR TONIGHT / P.A.T
ME AGAINST THE MUSIC / HELEN
Two Months Off / TECHNO MASTERS

New songs
Electrified / SySF.
Silver Platform -I Wanna get your heart- / U1 Reincarnates w/Leah
Flow (Jammin' Ragga Mix) / Scotty D. revisits U1
Raspberry <3 Heart (English Version) / jun feat. Paula Terry
Baby's Tears (SKY GIRLS Opening theme) / RIYU KOSAKA
Why Not, / Darwin
Fly Away -mix del Matador- / Shawn the horny master feat. ChiyoTia
Vem brincar / Caldelra feat. Teka Penteriche
SOUL CRASH / nc ft HARDCORE NATION
Feelings Won't Fade (Extend Trance Mix) / SySF.
Freeway Shuffle / dj TAKA
Star Gate Heaven (Future LOVE Mix) / SySF. feat. Donna Burke
Music In The Rhythm / nc ft. Electric Touch
Trim / Kobo

Boss songs
volcano / Yasuhiro Abe
Unreal / Black Rose Garden
NGO / Keiichi Nabeshima


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 15, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution*



			
				dj-ZAKU said:
			
		

> noboyuki: You SUCK. They're having a Supernova 2 location test at your local arcade RIGHT NOW!! And SN2 is much better than SN1, plus it has e-amuse. @_@ You, sir, are a lucky bastard.
> 
> I found the song list too! Here are  the new songs for Supernova 2 (there will most likely be more in the final version, but these are all we know so far):
> Licenses
> ...


----------



## DavidN (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

I just played it again for the first time in a year yesterday afternoon. Four six/seven footers, just to see if I could still do it, and it nearly killed me. I'm out of practice now.


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

Yeah my bro goes out and takes my friggen car every day to go play DDR.  He never stopped playing it, but I have a long time ago.  Right now he's been testing the double mode sets on Supernova 2 and taking photographs for the wieners to spread all the news and spooge about the latest DDR.  

fyi:  The new song list must be beta, so he says, because it's so absolutely puny


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Yeah my bro goes out and takes my friggen car every day to go play DDR.  He never stopped playing it, but I have a long time ago.  Right now he's been testing the double mode sets on Supernova 2 and taking photographs for the wieners to spread all the news and spooge about the latest DDR.
> 
> fyi:  The new song list must be beta, so he says, because it's so absolutely puny


Yes, it *is* an incomplete songlist, Konami has confirmed this, and has also said that there will be different Extra Stage and Encore Extra Stages.
I can tell you that Volcano and Freeway Shuffle are f'ing awesome. Haven't heard much else yet.


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

all supernova2 news is officially old if you can go down the street and play it kthx :B


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				nobuyuki said:
			
		

> all supernova2 news is officially old if you can go down the street and play it kthx :B


...
you make me very jealous sir
do you have any Beatmania machines over there?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

I love DDR! Suck at it, but I intend to get better when I get a decent dance pad as the plasic ones suck! I'm going to get a hard one as I do better with shoes on then without. Though I'll be getting Supernova 2 when it comes out as I have all the ones so far for the PS2. That's if they don't put it for the PS3 or the Xbox 360.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I love DDR! Suck at it, but I intend to get better when I get a decent dance pad as the plasic ones suck! I'm going to get a hard one as I do better with shoes on then without. Though I'll be getting Supernova 2 when it comes out as I have all the ones so far for the PS2. That's if they don't put it for the PS3 or the Xbox 360.


May I recommend the GameStop/EB Games dance pad, best $20 I ever spent.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				dj-ZAKU said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two words: FUCK NO! I hate those ones as that's the one I bought and totally sucked ass. I'm shelling out the hundred bucks for the Red Octagon ones online. The hard dance pads. Not the thick form ones, the actual hard plastic ones. To bad they don't sell the ones like in the arcade. That's be cool, but pricey. Sorry for sounding like an ass, but I really hate those pads with a passion.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> dj-ZAKU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.cobaltflux.com sells the best arcade pads money can buy. $300, and each pad is tested obsessively. They are run over with an SUV during testing, they're that strong. XD

But seriously, my Gamestop pad is surprisingly good for $20.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 16, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				dj-ZAKU said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'll buy the Red Octagon ones as those are ones that I hear my DDR friends say are really good. I figured that the arcade ones would be pricey and $300 dollars is pricey. Though they look really good.


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

i horribly suck at DDR i tried extreme and 5th mix once and did terrible on the first one and passed on the 2nd one with a E this is why i don't play it anymore because i suck at it.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				dragonfan said:
			
		

> i horribly suck at DDR i tried extreme and 5th mix once and did terrible on the first one and passed on the 2nd one with a E this is why i don't play it anymore because i suck at it.



Practice makes perfect my friend. I suck at it, but I'm going to practice at it when I get me hard dance pad. That's all you need to do. Plus it's ment to be fun anyway, wheather you suck at it or not.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				dragonfan said:
			
		

> i horribly suck at DDR i tried extreme and 5th mix once and did terrible on the first one and passed on the 2nd one with a E this is why i don't play it anymore because i suck at it.


Everybody starts out sucking. The first DDR song I ever played with Remember You on Light (difficulty 1) and I failed. Second try, I passed. The next time I went to the arcade, I worked my way up to passing 3s. Today I can do 10s. 
The general idea here is the only way to get good is to practice. Don't give up. Also:
*[size=x-large]If you ever want to get good, never return to the center of the pad. Leave your foot on the arrow after you step on it.[/size]
* 
I cannot stress this enough. I think Beginner mode makes people worse because of the demonstration dancer always returning to the center.


----------



## Lina Loaded (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

I love DDR. I can't do much beyond light/beginner mode, but with the first mix I could do Standard. XD Yes, I have PS1 versions and a knockoff metal pad. >> It works..


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so true on that vgm even i can't keep up with other players on DDR because i am afraid i'll end up with another E again if i fail.even there is
no arcades around here anymore they're used to be one in the city but
it  had the shittest games in there to play.even the bowling alley ones was not that bad



			
				dj-ZAKU said:
			
		

> dragonfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very true on that and i agree but i start on beginner or light because i am no expert on DDR.i am still learning to play DDR


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 17, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

Playing with friends is fun. Even if ya do suck. Hell I played DDR with my friends and he was awesome. I even play with strangers. I just love the music that much and like I say you gotta be able to laugh at yourself.


----------



## dragonfan (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Playing with friends is fun. Even if ya do suck. Hell I played DDR with my friends and he was awesome. I even play with strangers. I just love the music that much and like I say you gotta be able to laugh at yourself.



my brother and sister own a copy of DDR extreme even though i suck at that one


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

My name is, uhm, well, getting known around the DDR-fur community, I suppose.

I won the MFF '06 tournament, finished 2nd at AC '07, 3rd at MFF '04 and '05, I've passed every song on DDR except the Fascinations, because they're absolutely idiotic, and Max 300 Super Max Me Oni, because I haven't tried it.

But honestly, I play ITG a hell of a lot more. I just think it's just a bit better, y'know. I like the difficult charts better, the mods are fun, and the courses are just simply better written. But I digress; this thread seems to be more about accomplishments.

I don't AAA things; once I've played a song a couple times, the amount of whoring required to get that kind of accuracy just bores me to death. I prefer variety, trying out as many songs as I can and pushing myself to physical limits. Runs of 10-foot songs (or on ITG, a four-song set of 9-10-11-12 isn't uncommon) are fun.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

I've heard a lot of good things about ITG but I've never got around to trying it. (To be honest, at this stage DDR is perfectly hard enough for me.) I got to a stage where it just wasn't fun any more to attempt to get better at the game, killing my ankles in the process - better to do the songs that I enjoy more.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 21, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

That's what I'm going to do when I get my hard metal dance pad I just ordered. I'm going to do the songs I really enjoy and get really good at them. ITG, is cool too as I have it for PS2 and they have some great songs. Sucks though that I'll have to buy a completly different pad for that one as the one pad I just ordered doesn't have the diagonal arrows on it.


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 22, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> That's what I'm going to do when I get my hard metal dance pad I just ordered. I'm going to do the songs I really enjoy and get really good at them. ITG, is cool too as I have it for PS2 and they have some great songs. Sucks though that *I'll have to buy a completly different pad for that one as the one pad I just ordered doesn't have the diagonal arrows on it*.



ITG is not Pump It Up. ITG does not have diagonal arrows.

Also: Redoctane's metal pads are horrific...you'd be better off spending the time to save up and get a BlueShark, instead. Even Cobalt Flux has really slipped of late...I've seen their newer generation of pads. NOTHING like the old ones.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 22, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

I have no idea what I was thinking. ITG doesn't have diagonal arrows. For some reason I was thinking it did. Though I wasn't thinking of Pump It Up as I've only seen the game in the arcade and never played it.

Well all my DDR friends say that Redoctane's metal pads are great. That's why I ordered it in the first place. Plus it cheaper then the Colbat Flux ones. Though I haven't heard of the Blueshark ones. Do you have a link by chance?


----------



## DavidN (Jul 22, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

We had PIU in my student union for about two weeks before people moaned about it and it was replaced with Euromix 2 again. Which was a great shame, because it looked interesting. The thing about Euromix, though, is that it was much more accessible, with a lot of songs that people would actually recognize rather than a tidal wave of Korean pop and Yngwie Malmsteen-style classical guitar pieces. Euromix 1 in particular is full of 80s cheese that you'd normally find on a karaoke machine. If a new DDR did that rather than going for even more Paranoia and Max remixes it might find a lot of new fans...


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 22, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

> Vgm22:

Everything I've heard from most of my circle of player-friends says RO's hard pads are awful. Their midrange pads -- the foam insert ones -- are great, but the metal ones are pretty bad. BlueShark is more expensive, but are true arcade-spec! Three-inch height, you can even get a really nice bar assembly, if you're like me and bar your 10s and up. I don't have a link offhand, but you can probably google it up.

> DavidN:

Boy, if I had a nickel for every time I heard that.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 22, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

Well my circle of DDR friends say that RO's pads are great. I guess to each there own. Well I'll just see for myself when I get mine. If I find it totally sucks, I'll see about the BlueShark ones or the Colbat Flux ones.


----------



## G.M. (Jul 23, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

I had DDR Max through Extreme 2, and to be honest, I can't play at home anymore.  The pads I have are horrible. I've played so much at arcades that I can't do anything but metal pads.  I'm now hooked on ItG anyways.  So much better music, although I don't mind playing Bag and Be Lovin every once in a while at the Movie Theater's Supernova.  Our local ItG machine is even hacked, added songs from all over, including Mungyodance songs.

VGM:  I think you mixed up Pump it up with In the Groove because ITG2 uses the PIU Cabinet, so the full name of the game is Pump it Up:  In the Groove 2.


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 23, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				G.M. said:
			
		

> Our local ItG machine is even hacked, added songs from all over, including Mungyodance songs.



Legalities be damned!


----------



## G.M. (Jul 23, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				IanKeith said:
			
		

> G.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed.  Playing all those songs is the shit.  From Take Me Back by KaW to Slam by Pendulum, there's quite a few MGD songs on there.    

Its not too hard to hack if you know how, ItG boots with a pc running linux.  So, its like finding a right driver and adding files through a command prompt.  Its more complicated than that, but I don't understand it well enough to explain.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 23, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				G.M. said:
			
		

> VGM:  I think you mixed up Pump it up with In the Groove because ITG2 uses the PIU Cabinet, so the full name of the game is Pump it Up:  In the Groove 2.



Yeah, probably as I have heard it called that before. It was that or I was tired and my brain threw in the damned diagonal arrows as I was thinking of ITG. Though today I got my RO pad. ^^ To bad I'm fucking tired as hell to play it as I walked and bus hopped to appointments.


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 24, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				G.M. said:
			
		

> IanKeith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to miss my point. <3


----------



## G.M. (Jul 24, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				IanKeith said:
			
		

> Way to miss my point. <3



Welcome  <3  I'm slow like that.

Edit: I was moreso referring to the questionable messing with the source and hacking the machine itself.  :X  I mean, I think you would get in trouble if you were able to make the machine at 50 cents a play for 4 songs.  (<3)


----------



## IanKeith (Jul 30, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

Whereas I'm referring to (1) the playing of songs you haven't got licenses for in public and (2) the arcade making profit off of them.

Oh wells. I sight-read passed an 11 on doubles today. But I screwed up and had my card in the wrong slot T_T


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Jul 31, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				IanKeith said:
			
		

> Whereas I'm referring to (1) the playing of songs you haven't got licenses for in public and (2) the arcade making profit off of them.
> 
> Oh wells. I sight-read passed an 11 on doubles today. But I screwed up and had my card in the wrong slot T_T


Who gives a flying fuck about "licenses" when Roxor endorsed playing your own Stepmania files on ITG2 machines?


----------



## Amundoryn (Aug 4, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

I'm a bit of a DDR freak myself, granted I can't do heavy yet. (Overweight with no stamina)  I can do most standard songs at least on the DDR Extreme out at the mall where I used to go to school.

Nowadays I play Stepmania, where my hand-eye coordination is excellent, I can play 9-11 difficulty songs no prob.


----------



## Radruler (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

I just have to say that ITG owns DDR off the face of the earth.  Seriously.  I run Mdawgs itg2pc (Usb pad, very close to AC timing) along with MGD (although i have the r21 songpacks), can pass almost all Mgd songs (pad of course) with an average of 90%, its just my F/E/G timing, I *should* work on it.  Eh, ill play some more Heavy 7-9s for 3 days straight till i tristar them lol.  Too bad there are like zero itg machines in Ca, closest around here is a pure ddr arcade, so no authenticated Groovestats for me.  But if we had one, it would have -everything- on it.  Kinda like admstyles' machine xD

Oh yeah, hardest passes would probably be...Je T'aime (itg3 version) or A Feast For The Vain, those streams just kill for stamina D8


----------



## DavidN (Aug 5, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

Well, I understood virtually none of that, but I did recognize one tiny fragment - A Feast for the Vain is a fantastic song.


----------



## Sean Cross (Aug 7, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*

I love DDR lots!!! I've been playing for like 5ish years now... and I can pass most songs on it (except for paranoia survivor/survivor max on challenge, Legend of Maxx on heavy, the fascinations on heavy/challenge, and I *think* that's it). Unlike IanKeith who likes to test his stamina, I personally prefer to try and get things as accurate as possible. I've AAAed some songs on heavy (Butterfly, Dream-a-Dream remix, In the Rain) and have come very close to AAAing a 9 foot song (10 greats on No. 13... soooo close!). I really just love the game and love to play it with anyone. I've been interested in trying a tournament, but for now I've just been playing by myself and with friends for fun. 

I haven't tried ITG, but I've heard good things about it. If I want to up my skill level I'll probably have to play it lots...

But either way...

Go furry DDR people!


----------



## IanKeith (Aug 8, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (SuperNOVA 2 song list on page 2!)*



			
				Sean Cross said:
			
		

> ... Unlike IanKeith who likes to test his stamina, I personally prefer to try and get things as accurate as possible.



I used to play for pure accuracy. Before I could consistently handle the 10s I was hammering 7s and 8s down into single digits, but the boredom of playing the same charts repeatedly to try and shave off a single great really got to me badly. Yet another advantage ITG has in that respect; adding Fantastics allows for more improvement, as well as greater ranges in scoring. It's a lot harder to get the same score multiple times, until your accuracy is truly pure.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Aug 9, 2007)

*RE: Dance Dance Revolution (HUGE SUPERNOVA 2 UPDATE)*

See the first post for a HUGE SuperNOVA2 songlist update.
I also corrected the horrible formatting in the update I originally posted.
Also to all ITG fanboys: DDR's music is much better. That alone makes it a very superior game to me.


----------



## IanKeith (Aug 10, 2007)

dj-ZAKU: If you like crappy J-pop, sure, you can say DDR is better. I prefer ITG's soundtrack because it's not all one song, and not everything's written by Naoki under four hundred psuedonyms.


----------



## dj-ZAKU (Aug 12, 2007)

Added eight more songs to the songlist on the first post.
Also, videos are surfacing from the SN2 Beta. 

BLOODY TEARS got a crappy stepchart, it'll be the first song I make my own steps for in SN2.
NGO is a really awesome song, those eighth steps into jumps on Challenge look hard.
PARANOiA HADES sounds awesome from what I can hear of it, and the steps look great, too.
Arrabiatta's steps are reported to be similar to Exotic Ethnic's.
Saturn sounds like a great song too, but there are only videos of the Standard steps as of now.


----------



## Vgm22 (Aug 12, 2007)

Could you post the vids here, if you can?


----------



## SparKitsune (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry, I can't right now... (Have to go to bed right about now)

...but I can link into a recent video of the new course released by WinDEU called Insomnia 3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPC4-LYB3vk

Discussions on this? =O


----------



## Shiko-Squirrel (Aug 17, 2007)

I have it but haven't been playing much
The game mode isnt as good as Extreme2 i find. :3
Workout mode's always fun though.
I'll try playing it more when i have time off of work


----------



## Bradley (Sep 2, 2007)

I just started getting back into DDR after a year of not playing (was mostly playing IIDX and fighting games.)  Can't wait for SN2, hope we actually get e-Amuse in the states.


----------

